# 1916 Romanian army in 1/72nd scale



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi guys! 

Here's a link to my page displaying my WW1 Romanian army. Just click on the red words below. Hope you enjoy the models!

Romanian Army


----------

